# Blast from the Past: Early Edition



## The Master™ (Jun 26, 2005)

"Gary Hobson was a regular Chicago stockbroker. One day his wife dumped him and he was forced to move into a hotel room. The next morning, at 6:30 am, a mysterious yellow cat showed up at his front door with tomorrow's edition of the Chicago Sun-Times. From that day on his life was never the same. At first skeptical, Gary started to try saving people's lives and stop disasters from happening. With the help of his friends Chuck and Marissa, Gary became a man with a mission, even though he doesn't know why or how the paper gets to him every morning."

Cast:
Myles Jeffrey 
Role: Henry Paget (Season 3)
Kyle Chandler 
Role: Gary Hobson
Kristy Swanson 
Role: Erica Paget (Season 3)
Billie Worley 
Role: Patrick Quinn (Seasons 3-4)
Shanesia Davis Williams 
Role: Marissa Clark
Fisher Stevens 
Role: Chuck Fishman (Season 1-2)
William Devane
Role: Bernie Hobson 
Ron Dean
Role: Detective Marion Zeke Crumb 
Billie Worley
Role: Patrick Quinn 
Tess Harper
Role: Lois Hobson 
James Deuter
Role: Boswell


----------

